# Dubai: Accomodation | moving to Dubai in a week



## stevetaylor20 (Nov 12, 2009)

Sure you guys have had this a million times already, but...!

If anyone knows of good sites or or accomodation agencies that provides lettings please pass this information on to.

I'll be working in Jumeirah towers, looking for 60 - 70,000 for rent, AND furnished..if this is possible?!

Thanks!
Steve


----------



## desres (Oct 31, 2009)

_Hi ... look at dubizzle.com _


----------



## 88kiddo (Jul 30, 2009)

bhomes.com as well


----------



## InternationalExpat1 (Nov 13, 2009)

*hey*

hey Fairways towers in Greens is stunning and a 1bed there is about 75k unfurnished. (thats where i am staying and leaving my apartment incase u want to view it)

I myself am looking to moveout but looking for a flatmate to move into a 2 bed in souk bahar area... its stunning and soo luxurious. 

For a one bed, only barsha and greens will be in the budget ...


----------



## Esta (Nov 13, 2009)

Me and my husband were in a similair position just over a month ago and it can be stressful! 

What I suggest you do is have a look at what towers you like then go onto Dubizzle and search for those towers. You will get much better rates. Or actually go to the towers and ask to see any available appartments. 


Good Luck! 






stevetaylor20 said:


> Sure you guys have had this a million times already, but...!
> 
> If anyone knows of good sites or or accomodation agencies that provides lettings please pass this information on to.
> 
> ...


----------

